# This may or may not be a dumb question?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

...but if/when any of you with fibro attempt to exercise moderately, do you start to yawn? If so, does this mean not enough oxygen is getting to the right places? Seems like every time I attempt to exercise moderately (which isn't all that often anymore... may 3 times a week for 20 minutes).... I start to yawn, have to stop about 3 times and stretch and kick out the lactic acid build-up and then re-begin exercising again. Is this normal? Abnormal?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never experienced that, but I do yawn pretty much all the time.Maybe someone else will have a better answer than me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I get this when I do Qigong (chinese exercises timed with breath) but it seems to be more a function of my asthma (do no have FM or CFS).What works for me is making sure I exhale fully enough (just figured this out) with the asthma the hard part isn't getting air in, but getting air out, and if you got too much stale air in you can't get a breath.I get some chest pain with exercise when my iron is low and this helps with that as well.K.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Interesting, K. I do have asthma also. Didn't even think of that. Maybe that's the culprit?I sometimes get chest pain too... but I'm not anemic anymore.Thanx for the perspective.Thank you too, MM, for your response.Evie


----------

